# Trouble with broadband deca



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

I have a HR21 that ihave set up with a Deca for WHV and works great. I got a broadband deca cause I want internet access for the HR21 as well, but an not getting a connection. I have it hooked up like this:

I split the line going into the origina deca, then ran one bac into the deca along with one into the broadband deca. I then hooked the ethernet cable from the broadband deca to a wireless gaming unit. Everything is lit up as if its working, however no connection is being detected.
I did I hook this up right?
Any help someone can give would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Guess two things to check:

- Are you sure that your wireless gaming unit has a connection back to your router?

- If yes to the prior question have you rebooted all your DirecTV receivers since connecting to your network? If you haven't done that you need to reboot for the receivers to pick up the IP addressing for your network, subnet mask and default gateway.


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, I am getting a connection with my wireless gaming adapter. I reset all 3 receivers, still no connection. Any other ideas???


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Check the network settings on the receivers to see if they're getting the IP addressing info for your network/mask/GW, if it doesn't match your network you're not going to get on your network.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

And you do have a PI for the Broadband DECA, correct?

Also, can you give us the IP address that is listed for each of your receivers? They should be something to the effect of 192.168.x.x. If they are showing up as 169.254.x.x, then they are not seeing your router.

Lastly, hook up a laptop via ethernet to the wireless gaming adapter and verify that its settings are correct and that the laptop is obtaining an IP address to the effect of 192.168.x.x.

- Merg


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, I do have the PI for the Broadband deca.

I am not getting the 192 IP address on the receiver, but I am getting it off my laptop as it is connected to the wireless gaming adapter as I type this.

Do I have the spliter in the right place? Any other suggestions?

IP on reciver is 169 254 129 105


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bsteeler05 said:


> Ok, I do have the PI for the Broadband deca.
> 
> I am not getting the 192 IP address on the receiver, but I am getting it off my laptop as it is connected to the wireless gaming adapter as I type this.
> 
> ...


Try resetting the network defaults and then "connect now" and maybe pick wireless when asked.


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, that didn't work either....Anything else I can try???


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Any chance as a temporary test you can run coax or ethernet to where your router is to elminate the wireless adapter as the cause of it not getting on the network?


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

RAD said:


> Any chance as a temporary test you can run coax or ethernet to where your router is to elminate the wireless adapter as the cause of it not getting on the network?


Not right now, I don't have an ethernet cable long enough. I can get one from work tomorrow and try it. I know it talks to the router, my laptop worked just fine off it.

I'm just wondering if I have it split incorrectly? or need to split it earlier????


----------



## cherry919 (Jun 25, 2010)

I think we will be able to better help you if you give a detailed description of all your equipment (so far we know of (1) HR-21 ) and possibly a rough diagram of how your system is laid out. Questions: Does the splitter you used to add the BB DDECA have a green label? What router are you using? Is is set up for DHCP? Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bsteeler05 said:


> Not right now, I don't have an ethernet cable long enough. I can get one from work tomorrow and try it. I know it talks to the router, my laptop worked just fine off it.
> 
> I'm just wondering if I have it split incorrectly? or need to split it earlier????


From this "Everything is lit up as if its working", it suggests you have all green LEDs, which should mean the splitter is done correctly.


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

cherry919 said:


> I think we will be able to better help you if you give a detailed description of all your equipment (so far we know of (1) HR-21 ) and possibly a rough diagram of how your system is laid out. Questions: Does the splitter you used to add the BB DDECA have a green label? What router are you using? Is is set up for DHCP? Thanks.


I have a green splitter outside from the dish which runs 4 lines inside. One goes to a HR20 with a deca, one goes to another H20 with a deca, one goes to the HR21 with deca and the fourth runs into the PI inside. The splitter I used from the deca to the HR21 to the broadband deca is not a green splitter, just a normal splitter. Is that the problem???
I am using a Belkin G router with Belkin G wireless gaming adapter


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

bsteeler05 said:


> I have a green splitter outside from the dish which runs 4 lines inside. One goes to a HR20 with a deca, one goes to another H20 with a deca, one goes to the HR21 with deca and the fourth runs into the PI inside. The splitter I used from the deca to the HR21 to the broadband deca is not a green splitter, just a normal splitter. Is that the problem???
> I am using a Belkin G router with Belkin G wireless gaming adapter


Yes that could be the problem. The output port to output port attenuation of a regular splitter my be too high at the DECA frequencies. Use a 1x2 green label one.

Also, how can you have an "H20" receiver with a DECA dongle? It is not capable of WHDVR service as it doesn't have an ethernet port. Did you mean a "Band Stop Filter" (BSF) is attached to it?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Yes that *could be* the problem. The output port to output port attenuation of a regular splitter my be too high at the DECA frequencies. Use a 1x2 green label one.
> 
> Also, how can you have an "H20" receiver with a DECA dongle? It is not capable of WHDVR service as it doesn't have an ethernet port. Did you mean a "Band Stop Filter" (BSF) is attached to it?


We need more information.
The increased [isolation] loss of a non green splitter, in this case should still be within the DECA range, "but" as I've asked above, are all the DECA LEDs green?
If so, then "this splitter" isn't the cause.
If the cLink is yellow, or blinking, then there is a problem with the DECA signal.


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> We need more information.
> The increased [isolation] loss of a non green splitter, in this case should still be within the DECA range, "but" as I've asked above, are all the DECA LEDs green?
> If so, then "this splitter" isn't the cause.
> If the cLink is yellow, or blinking, then there is a problem with the DECA signal.


All deca lights are green on both the Broadband dfeca and the other deca unit. MRV is working just as it did before, just not able to get internet connection


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Yes that could be the problem. The output port to output port attenuation of a regular splitter my be too high at the DECA frequencies. Use a 1x2 green label one.
> 
> Also, how can you have an "H20" receiver with a DECA dongle? It is not capable of WHDVR service as it doesn't have an ethernet port. Did you mean a "Band Stop Filter" (BSF) is attached to it?


Sorry, I guess it's an HR21. No band stop filter, has ethernet.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

For S&G's, can you switch the Broadband DECA with one of the other DECAs that you have? After you do that, reset the Network Setup on your receivers and see what happens.

- Merg


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

The Merg said:


> For S&G's, can you switch the Broadband DECA with one of the other DECAs that you have? After you do that, reset the Network Setup on your receivers and see what happens.
> 
> - Merg


Yeah, I could try that.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bsteeler05 said:


> All deca lights are green on both the Broadband dfeca and the other deca unit. MRV is working just as it did before, just not able to get internet connection


This points to the RF/DECA as being active, so this leaves the BB DECA to router as where the problem lies.
With a hardwired BB DECA, simply resetting the network defaults and selecting "connect now", then wired [if asked] gets you up and going.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The Merg said:


> For S&G's, can you switch the Broadband DECA with one of the other DECAs that you have? After you do that, reset the Network Setup on your receivers and see what happens.
> 
> - Merg


Going to be tough if the BB DECA is one of these:


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> This points to the RF/DECA as being active, so this leaves the BB DECA to router as where the problem lies.
> With a hardwired BB DECA, simply resetting the network defaults and selecting "connect now", then wired [if asked] gets you up and going.


So what if it's wireless into a gaming adapter? Still select wired?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok, we know the DECA network doesn't see the router, but does the router see any of the receivers? It should list their IP addresses.

Also is your router running its latest firmware?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

bsteeler05 said:


> Not right now, I don't have an ethernet cable long enough. I can get one from work tomorrow and try it. I know it talks to the router, my laptop worked just fine off it.


So I guess you weren't able to get a cable to test with?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> Ok, we know the DECA network doesn't see the router, but does the router see any of the receivers? It should list their IP addresses.
> 
> Also is your router running its latest firmware?


He mentioned already that the receivers are getting APIPA addresses, so the router is not seeing the receivers.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bsteeler05 said:


> So what if it's wireless into a gaming adapter? Still select wired?


If the wireless adapter is already configured, then the DECA/receivers don't know the difference between wired & wireless.


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

RAD said:


> So I guess you weren't able to get a cable to test with?


No, not yet.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bsteeler05 said:


> No, not yet.


You have a receiver with a DECA and the Broadband DECA right near each other, correct? If so, just swap the ethernet cables going from the DECAs to the receiver and wireless adapter. Basically, you'll be criss-crossing the coax and ethernet cables.

*DECA*
Ethernet to wireless adapter
Coax to receiver

*BB DECA*
Ethernet to receiver
Coax to PI

- Merg


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

The Merg said:


> You have a receiver with a DECA and the Broadband DECA right near each other, correct? If so, just swap the ethernet cables going from the DECAs to the receiver and wireless adapter. Basically, you'll be criss-crossing the coax and ethernet cables.
> 
> *DECA*
> Ethernet to wireless adapter
> ...


You are a genius Merg! That did it! I am now connected. Thank you very much. Thanks to everyone for your advice.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, check to make sure that you have full functionality with MRV. If you don't, then you still have an issue to resolve. You can try swapping the input coax on the DECAs to see if the issue switches back. If it does, the coax is bad. If it doesn't, then it is either the ethernet cable or the DECA itself.

- Merg


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

The Merg said:


> Well, check to make sure that you have full functionality with MRV. If you don't, then you still have an issue to resolve. You can try swapping the input coax on the DECAs to see if the issue switches back. If it does, the coax is bad. If it doesn't, then it is either the ethernet cable or the DECA itself.
> 
> - Merg


Can't you check the Phy Mesh Rate Screen to see if everything is working okay?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Sure. Just suggesting that you need to make sure MRV is worknig properly no matter how you do that.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

richierich said:


> Can't you check the Phy Mesh Rate Screen to see if everything is working okay?


Only if you have a H24 or HR24.


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Well, check to make sure that you have full functionality with MRV. If you don't, then you still have an issue to resolve. You can try swapping the input coax on the DECAs to see if the issue switches back. If it does, the coax is bad. If it doesn't, then it is either the ethernet cable or the DECA itself.
> 
> - Merg


Ok, I am having a problem...The two receivers upstairs are not working...i tried to rest them but they will not complete the re-boot. I'm hoping its because of the smow on the dish...but the one downstairs that has the broadband deca works fine, with the exception of being able to pull from the other receivers


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You're going to need to clear any snow off the dish before you can start troubleshooting.
Last night what "worked", wasn't the end of the story/process.
If swapping the DECA ethernet got you going, then one of the DECAs is having a problem.


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> You're going to need to clear any snow off the dish before you can start troubleshooting.
> Last night what "worked", wasn't the end of the story/process.
> If swapping the DECA ethernet got you going, then one of the DECAs is having a problem.


Ok, so I hooked back up the way I had oringinally, and got the the other 2 receivers to work. Then I hooked it up the way Merg suggested, when I finally got internet connection, now that won't work.  I don't understand. Seems so easy.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bsteeler05 said:


> Ok, so I hooked back up the way I had oringinally, and got the the other 2 receivers to work. Then I hooked it up the way Merg suggested, when I finally got internet connection, now that won't work.  I don't understand. Seems so easy.


My first thought here is the BB DECA is defective on its ethernet port.
Since you are somewhat limited as to how you can mix & match your DECAs:
Try using your non DVR connected to where the BB DECA is, but instead of connecting this DECA to the receiver, connect it to your wireless adapter.
What I'm trying to have you do is:
Connect the DVRs to the working DECA setup, and then use the receiver to power its DECA but use this to bridge to your home network/router.
This should give you an idea of whether the BB DECA has been your problem all along.


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> My first thought here is the BB DECA is defective on its ethernet port.
> Since you are somewhat limited as to how you can mix & match your DECAs:
> Try using your non DVR connected to where the BB DECA is, but instead of connecting this DECA to the receiver, connect it to your wireless adapter.
> What I'm trying to have you do is:
> ...


I don't have a non-DVR..I have 2 HR21 and 1 HR22.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bsteeler05 said:


> I don't have a non-DVR..I have 2 HR21 and 1 HR22.


OK, so I'd use one of the DVRs. It doesn't really matter.


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

OK...I tried about everything, couldn't get working. So now I have replaced the HR22 with an HR24. Not only can't I get the internet connected, but I cant see the the other DVR in the house for MRV. All I did was take off the DECA box, since the HR24 has it built in, correct?

My H22 box upstairs sees my HR21, but none see the HR24. What am I doing wrong? 
Also, shouln't I know just be able to connect my wireless gaming adapter straight into the HR24 to get internet???


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

bsteeler05 said:


> OK...I tried about everything, couldn't get working. So now I have replaced the HR22 with an HR24. Not only can't I get the internet connected, but I cant see the the other DVR in the house for MRV. All I did was take off the DECA box, since the HR24 has it built in, correct?
> 
> My H22 box upstairs sees my HR21, but none see the HR24. What am I doing wrong?
> Also, shouln't I know just be able to connect my wireless gaming adapter straight into the HR24 to get internet???


No. The second you plug anything into the ethernet port on a Hx24 it shuts off the internal DECA.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

What RobertE said...

Unplug the ethernet cable and restart the receiver.

- Merg


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

The Merg said:


> What RobertE said...
> 
> Unplug the ethernet cable and restart the receiver.
> 
> - Merg


OK...So do I still use the broadband Deca then???


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yes. The Broadband DECA is what allows the DECA cloud to connect to your home network/Internet. Since the Broadband DECA is not connected to a receiver it also needs to have a PI for power. So, you will have a coax going to the Broadband DECA. The output of the Broadband DECA will be the PI and the ethernet cable to your router.

- Merg


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Yes. The Broadband DECA is what allows the DECA cloud to connect to your home network/Internet. Since the Broadband DECA is not connected to a receiver it also needs to have a PI for power. So, you will have a coax going to the Broadband DECA. The output of the Broadband DECA will be the PI and the ethernet cable to your router.
> 
> - Merg


It still does not work....So frustrating. Maybe it is a bad Broadband Deca..


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

How about trying this, power everything off then in the following order:

- Power inserter for the SWiM
- Broadband DECA and wait for all LED's to go green
- One HR24, wait for it to come up and then check the IP config, then check the INFO screen to see if it says you're coax network connection and if your UP addresses are correct for your network. If yes then go a head and power up the rest of your receivers. Also check the INFO screen once their up to verify the correct IP addressing.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

There's a thread here with installation layouts.
Here's just one of them:


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

OK...I got a 50ft ethernet cable and ran it directly from my router into the broadband deca and connected to the internet right away. So, I guess the broadband deca is good. I know my wireless adapter is good also, I hooked my laptop up to it and it works, I took it upstairs and hooked it up to my TV and it worked, plus I was using it with the Directv receiver just fine before I hooked up the Deca units for MRV. 

So now what?? Would a powerline ethernet adapter work? I really dont want to spend a bunch of $ on anything, but it was very annoying having to get off the couch last night to go to the computer to order a movie.


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> There's a thread here with installation layouts.
> Here's just one of them:


My setup is just like this picture, except for I have the broadband deca.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bsteeler05 said:


> My setup is just like this picture, except for I have the broadband deca.


From reading your post above, everything works "but" your wireless adapter, which seems to work with a laptop. :shrug:
Maybe a router reset or something on that end/side is what is needed, since the DECA side all seems to be working.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

If I understand correctly your setup goes something like this:

Broadband Deca->Wireless Adapter->Wireless Router

Is that correct?

If so, I haven't seen any real world cases in person where that has worked. Not to say it can't, I just haven't seen it. I tried it for a customer once with the wireless adapter that DirecTv used to sell. It didn't work. From what I could gather, when connected to a HR or laptop, they tell the WA how to work, the broadband deca apparently does not have the ability to do so.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

RobertE said:


> If I understand correctly your setup goes something like this:
> 
> Broadband Deca->Wireless Adapter->Wireless Router
> 
> ...


As I understand it, as long as the ethernet adapter is configured on a PC/laptop first with the appropriate network name and security settings, it should just be able to be plugged into the Broadband DECA. Once those options are set, what it is connected to should not matter.

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Merg,

Is it possible the DECA or BB Deca doesn't auto-switch the port? I know the WGA-600N works with either a client (HR2x) or a switch, but I haven't used a DECA other than to a switch port or a HR2x port.

OP, to confirm the BB Deca, plug your laptop into it (configured with the same subnet) and see if you can ping an HR that's on the cloud.


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

RobertE said:


> If I understand correctly your setup goes something like this:
> 
> Broadband Deca->Wireless Adapter->Wireless Router
> 
> ...


If that is the case, what would I use to connect? There is no way for me to connect directly to my router.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

As you said earlier, if you can't run a coax line up to your router then try a pair of powerline adapters. Since they won't be used for WHDVR traffic you probably would be OK with DirecTV on Demand since it's not real time streaming. I'd recommend though getting them from someplace where you can return them if they also don't work.


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

OK. I broke down and bought a Netgear powerline AV ethernet adapter to try, and low and behold it works. Finally!!! I like this one because it has 4 ethernet ports so now I can also connect my Yamaha blu-ray player and Yamaha network receiver.
On a different note, the downloads on DTV VOD are SLOW!!! I have an older Belkin G router, would upgrading to a N router make any difference with that???


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bsteeler05 said:


> On a different note, the downloads on DTV VOD are SLOW!!! I have an older Belkin G router, would upgrading to a N router make any difference with that???


Guess this might depend on what is the slowest part of the chain.
What's your ISP download speed?
Know that DirecTV limits their end to around 7 Mb/s I believe [having only a 5 Mb/s DSL, I don't know for sure]


----------



## bsteeler05 (Oct 25, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Guess this might depend on what is the slowest part of the chain.
> What's your ISP download speed?
> Know that DirecTV limits their end to around 7 Mb/s I believe [having only a 5 Mb/s DSL, I don't know for sure]


I just upgraded my broadband from 5Mb/s to 10Mb/s, so that shouldn't be a problem. Just not sure if switching from "G" to "N" would make a differnce.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bsteeler05 said:


> I just upgraded my broadband from 5Mb/s to 10Mb/s, so that shouldn't be a problem. Just not sure if switching from "G" to "N" would make a differnce.


So, you could have a better download that DirecTV will supply, but you also might be slower on the wireless leg.
I would time some downloads and see how long each take.
SD is about 3 Mb/s & HD is about 7 Mb/s [from DirecTV], with the program being closer to 9 Mb/s. "So" you should be seeing an SD download of a one hour program come in about 30 mins, while and HD one hour would take around 1:20.
If you're taking "a lot" longer, then I might look at the wireless hop.
Also know that some ISPs can also be slowing down your download.
I had this with my old cable modem.
I haven't had this with my DSL.
The only time I could get my 3 Mb/s from my cable modem was at 2 AM. Every other time of day, it could be as slow as 19 kb/s and even SD downloads could take 14 hours. :eek2:


----------

